# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Поиск по центру безопасности на сайте Microsoft выдавал ссылки на порнографию

## CyberWriter

Центр безопасности Microsoft (Microsoft Safety and Security Center) - один из подразделов глобального сайта редмондской корпорации - сыграл на стороне киберпреступников. Злоумышленникам удалось внедрить в выдачу поисковой системы, которая обслуживает этот раздел, ссылки на ресурсы порнографического характера.

Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## xugack

Проморгали атаку. Стыдно им должно быть, а тех парней кто такое сделал пусть найдут и возьмут на работу, парни талантливые, жаль только что талант на такую ерунду тратят.

----------

